# Misc. public meetings



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

PUBLIC MEETINGS, OPEN HOUSES, EVENTS, ETC.

September 4
6-8 p.m.
LAND CONSOLIDATION MEETING FOR MUSKEGON AND OTTAWA COUNTIES, Gillette Visitors Center at P.J. Hoffmaster State Park, 6585 Lake Harbor Rd., Muskegon. Please note the state park entry fee will be waived for meeting attendees. Contact: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905.

September 4
6-8 p.m.
LAND CONSOLIDATION MEETING FOR CHEBOYGAN AND OTSEGO COUNTIES, Corwith Township Hall, 8170 Mill St., Vanderbilt. Contact: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905.

September 5
10 a.m.
COMMERCIAL FOREST PUBLIC HEARING FOR MARQUETTE COUNTY, DNR Operations Service Center, Conference Room, 1990 US-41 S, Marquette. Contact: Ernie Houghton, 906-786-2351 ext. 120, [email protected] 

September 5
1-3 p.m.
COMMERCIAL FOREST PUBLIC HEARING FOR ALGER COUNTY, DNR Field Office, M-28 West, Shingleton. Contact: Ernie Houghton, 906-786-2351 ext. 120, [email protected] 

September 5
6-8 p.m.
LAND CONSOLIDATION MEETING FOR EATON, INGHAM AND JACKSON COUNTIES, Michigan Trap Shooters Association facility, 1534 Service Rd., Mason. Contact: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905.

September 5
6-8 p.m.
LAND CONSOLIDATION MEETING FOR CRAWFORD AND KALKASKA COUNTIES, Bear Lake Township Hall, 198 East Bear Lake Rd. SE, Kalkaska. Contact: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905.

September 6
6-8 p.m.
LAND CONSOLIDATION MEETING FOR MISSAUKEE AND OSCEOLA COUNTIES, Carl T. Johnson Hunting and Fishing Visitor Center, located next to William Mitchell State Park, 6093 M-115, Cadillac. Contact: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905.

September 10, 11, 12, 13 and 19
KENNECOTT EAGLE PROJECT PUBLIC HEARING. See details under Mineral and Land Management.

September 11
2-5 p.m.
MICHIGAN FOREST FINANCE AUTHORITY, Stevens T. Mason Building, 6th Floor East Conference Room, 530 West Allegan, Lansing. Contact: Kim Korbecki, 517-373-1246, [email protected].

September 11
3-7 p.m. 
BARAGA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Baraga Operations Service Center
427, US-41 North, Baraga. Contact: Don Mankee, 906-353-6651, [email protected].

September 12
9 a.m.
FOREST MANAGEMENT ADVISORY COUNCIL, Roscommon Operations Service Center
8717 N. Roscommon Road, Roscommon. Contact: Kim Korbecki, 517-373-1246, [email protected].

September 12
3-7 p.m. 
CRYSTAL FALL FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Crystal Falls Operations Service Center
1420 US-2 West, Crystal Falls. Contact: Steve Milford, 906-875-6622, [email protected].

September 13
3 p.m.
NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION MEETING, Lansing Center, 333 E. Michigan Ave., Lansing. The meeting begins with the Committee of the Whole at 3 p.m. and continues with Public Appearances beginning at 4:30 p.m. Public appearances may be scheduled by calling Teresa Gloden, Assistant to the NRC, 517-373-2352, [email protected]. Following Public Appearances, the NRC will conduct its Regular Meeting. Written comments may be submitted to: Teresa Gloden, Natural Resources Commission, P.O. Box 30028, Lansing, MI 48909.

September 18
10 a.m.
COMMERCIAL FOREST PUBLIC HEARING FOR OSCEOLA COUNTY, County Building, Law Library, 301 W. Upton, Reed City. Contact: Stephen Kalisz, 231-775-9727 ext. 6043, [email protected].

September 18
1:30 p.m.
COMMERCIAL FOREST PUBLIC HEARING FOR MECOSTA COUNTY, County Building, Conference Room A, 400 Elm Street, Big Rapids. Contact: Stephen Kalisz, 231-775-9727 ext. 6043, [email protected].

September 18
4-7 p.m. 
ESCANABA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Menominee County Annex Building, S718 US- 41, Stephenson. Contact: Eric W. Thompson, 906-786-2354, [email protected].

September 19
1 p.m.
COMMERCIAL FOREST PUBLIC HEARING FOR OCEANA COUNTY, County Building, Board Conference Room, 100 S. State Street, Hart. Contact: Stephen Kalisz, 231-775-9727 ext. 6043, [email protected].

September 19
1 p.m.
COMMERCIAL FOREST PUBLIC HEARING FOR MONTCALM COUNTY, Old Courthouse, 3rd Floor Conference Room, 211 W. Main St., Stanton. Contact: Stephen Kalisz, 231-775-9727 ext. 6043, [email protected].

September 20
7 p.m.
TAHQUAMENON RIVER ASSESSMENT PUBLIC MEETING, Newberry Public Library, Newberry. Contact: James Waybrant, 906-293-5033.

September 24
10 a.m. 
ACCESSIBILITY ADVISORY COUNCIL, Manufactured Housing, Recreation Vehicles and Campgrounds Association, 2222 Association Drive, Okemos, MI 48864, (517) 349-3300. DNR contact: Bill Pemble, 517-241-3725, [email protected].

September 27
2 p.m.
ATLANTA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Atlanta Forest Unit Headquarters, 13501 M-33 N, Atlanta. Contact: Laurie Marzolo, 989-785-4251 ext. 5240, [email protected].

October 2
9:30 a.m. 
ESCANABA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT COMPARTMENT REVIEW, Bay De Noc College, Heirman Center, Escanaba. Contact: Eric W. Thompson, 906-786-2354, [email protected].

October 3
8 a.m.
CRYSTAL FALLS FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT COMPARTMENT REVIEW, Crystal Falls Township Hall
1384 US-2 West, Crystal Falls. Contact: Steve Milford, 906-875-6622, [email protected].

October 9
1 p.m.
GRAYLING FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Grayling Forest Unit Headquarters, 1955 N I-75 BL, Grayling. Contact: Susan Thiel, 989-348-6371 ext. 7440, [email protected]. 

October 10
3-7 p.m. 
ROSCOMMON FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Roscommon Field Office (behind Roscommon Operations Service Center), 8717 North Roscommon Road, Roscommon. Contact: Steven Anderson, 989-275-4622, [email protected].

October 11
3 p.m.
NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION MEETING, Lansing Center, 333 E. Michigan Ave., Lansing. The meeting begins with the Committee of the Whole at 3 p.m. and continues with Public Appearances beginning at 4:30 p.m. Public appearances may be scheduled by calling Teresa Gloden, Assistant to the NRC, 517-373-2352, [email protected]. Following Public Appearances, the NRC will conduct its Regular Meeting. Written comments may be submitted to: Teresa Gloden, Natural Resources Commission, P.O. Box 30028, Lansing, MI 48909.

October 16
9 a.m.
ATLANTA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT COMPARTMENT REVIEW, Lewiston Library, 2851 Kneeland Rd, Lewiston. Contact: Laurie Marzolo, 989-785-4251 ext. 5240, [email protected].

October 17
9 a.m.
BARAGA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT COMPARTMENT REVIEW, MTU Ford Forestry Center
Alberta. Contact: Don Mankee, 906-353-6651, [email protected].

October 23
3-7 p.m.
GWINN FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Sands Township Hall, 987 State Hwy M-553, Marquette. Contact: William Brondyke, 906-346-9201, [email protected].


----------

